
Who else hates Google's geotargeting of blogger addresses? - teslacar
Seems like an intrusion of privacy . If someone pastes a blogger domain with .ca, you know they are in Canada. Although this is obviously not enough to locate their actual location, it does narrow it a lot.
======
blakdawg
Could a Canadian blogger sign up for a .com address instead, if they wanted to
share less information? My impression is that many people feel a sense of
pride in their nationality and are happy (or eager) to identify with their
country of citizenship.

